# Creating a signature that shows your book covers (was KB Author Signature tool)



## KBoards Admin

*July 2020 Edit:*

This thread originally introduced the Author Signature Tool, one of the neat software add-ons created by KBoards' original owner, Harvey Chute. The forum passed on to other ownership some time ago, and many of Harvey's tools now seem to be failing -- I'm guessing because Amazon has made upgrades to its databases, and Harvey's not here to adjust his tools to the new status quo.

In April 2020, I wrote some BBC code authors could use to create book-cover signatures by hand and appended it to the bottom of this post, but having Harvey's description of the Author Signature Tool at the top seems to be sending people in that direction, much to their frustration. Thus, with sadness, I've moved my hand-coding directions to the top and pushed Harvey's description of the now-broken tool down to the bottom. I've also changed the title of the thread to downplay the Author Signature Tool. Please note that the Link-Maker, another Harvey tool, also seems to be broken.

Thanks,
Becca (moderator)

***

*April 2020 Edit:*

Since this thread was started in 2013, the forum has passed new ownership. Some of the tools Harvey (who was a genius techie) added to the software are starting not to work so well. If you can't get the above-described tool to work, here's a by-hand replacement. It's bbc code for a basic table that pulls book-page links and book images from Amazon, sizes them reasonably, and lines them up for display in the signature area:

[nobbc]







[/nobbc]

The above code creates this:










To use this code, every author would need to replace the ASINs (Amazon product numbers) with those of their own books and then get a link for each book cover, either directly from Amazon (on the book page, right-click/Mac equivalent on the book's cover and choose "open image in a new tab"; copy URL for that new tab) or from somewhere else on the web. Then you copy the whole finished table into the signature box on your Forum Profile page. Hope that helps!

P.S. If you want to display more than three books, just copy and paste as many [nobbc][td][/td][/nobbc] sets as you need, filling each one in with a different book. If you add too many, your signature may wrap and become too "tall," so it's probably best to limit it to eight to ten books.

***

July 2020 Edit: If you're totally new to signature creation, these introductory directions with point you in the right direction:

Using the pull-down menus above the forum threads, navigate My KBoards > Profile > Forum Profile.

The profile modification screen looks like this:










Paste your signature code in the field I've circled in red, then click the button under the red arrow. Once you click, you will be able to see how your signature will look in the area under the blue arrow. Keep monkeying with the code until you get the look you want.

Harvey's original post appears below. I've struck it through to make clear that his directions are no longer applicable.

***

Many of you use our Author Sig tool at https://kboards.com/authorsig to update your forum signatures. _(Did you know that visitors to KBoards buy about one thousand ebooks a week from author signatures?)_

You fill out a simple form, and it generates the signature and adds it to your KBoards profile.

Try it out! https://kboards.com/authorsig

Screenshots:




Please reply in this thread with any feedback. Thanks!

- Harvey and your forum moderators

~~~~~~~

Update April 2014:

We've made some changes that we hope you find useful:

- We've *cleaned up the screen design* and made it more intuitive to use than the previous version.

- *Your signature info can now be saved*, to make future updates easier -- e.g. when you want to add a newly-published book to your sig.

- The generated bbcode can now be *saved directly to your KBoards forum profile*. It saves a step -- no more need to open up your profile page and update your sig there manually.

- The *generated bbcode is still available for you* to copy/paste if you wish... for example, into your signature areas on other forums (if allowed there).

- You can now have up to *9 book covers* displayed.

- *Text links to your pages* are more flexible: you can set your own labels for links, rather than be constrained to our previous choices of blog / facebook / google+ / etc. Up to 10 links can be defined.

- We've added a *"pushdown" button* so that the list of books can be bubbled down one notch, to make it easier to add a new book.

- We also fixed a bug that made use of single quotes and double quotes problematic.

- In order to attach the saved data to a particular member, the *screen now requires that you be logged in to KBoards*.

Try it out! *https://kboards.com/authorsig*


----------



## Kwalker

Thanks Harvey!


----------



## Keith Strohm

This is perfect for bbc code noobs like me!!!

  Keith


----------



## KBoards Admin

Caitie Quinn said:


> Neat! (yes, I just said that un-ironically)
> 
> Harvey, you've been new toy crazy lately
> 
> How many characters is the "short message" field?
> 
> THANKS!


I'll take 'neat' even if it is ironic.  The Short Message field has a 100-character max.


----------



## H. S. St. Ours

Very sweet. Thanks, Harvey!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Some of y'all have more complicated sigs or established sigs and may not need the tool.  But for those who don't you can use the tool as a starting point and then further edit it.

For example, the "short message" basically allows for a line of text that will extend across the width of the max number of cover images; I'm not sure how many characters that is--Harvey will chip in, I'm sure.  But, if you don't want to have the author name - website - blog - facebook - twitter stuff, you could edit your signature after pasting it into your profile to include more text.

All our regular sig rules apply, of course.  140x800 pixels max width, single row of images 125 pixels high, two lines total of text above or below the images.  (Those of you who exceed these, I'll be chatting with you.  Eventually.  )

Betsy


----------



## unkownwriter

OOOH! Nice. 

I'll have to give it a whirl later on. I've been wanting to redo my siggie anyway.


----------



## Kay Bratt

It's easy and I have proof. I did it.

Thanks, Harvey!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Looks good, Kay!

Betsy


----------



## CarlG

Thanks, Harvey!


----------



## KBoards Admin

KayBratt said:


> It's easy and I have proof. I did it.
> 
> Thanks, Harvey!


You win the prize for first-adopter! Thanks, Kay.


----------



## Kay Bratt

Harvey said:


> You win the price for first-adopter! Thanks, Kay.


Yay! Is is a signed copy of your book when it's launched? If so...I'm thrilled!


----------



## KBoards Admin

KayBratt said:


> Yay! Is is a signed copy of your book when it's launched? If so...I'm thrilled!


Just for that... yes, I'll send you one! It's in content-edit as we speak... slowly getting closer to reality...


----------



## Janet Michelson

Love it! Thanks, Harvey.


----------



## Kay Bratt

Harvey said:


> Just for that... yes, I'll send you one! It's in content-edit as we speak... slowly getting closer to reality...


_Score!_ I'll hold you to that, Harvey.


----------



## JRTomlin

Harvey, you are a lovely person. I have SO been dreading trying to add my new novel to my sig.


----------



## Gabriela Popa

Done, very nice and easy, thanks Harvey.  The question is - how can I add my paperbacks?  Those do not have ASINs.  Will a ISBN work as well?


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Does a great job. I couldn't add my Facebook fanpage because the url was too long so I'll have to try and shorten that.


----------



## A.A

Very nice!


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Got it. If someone else has a url too long just use the google shortner

http://goo.gl/


----------



## JRTomlin

I'll tweak mine with more information later, but it looks VERY nice. Thanks for simplifying the process, Harvey.


----------



## Amanda Brice

Ooh, I love it! I'm going to have to play with it tonight!


----------



## courtyoung

Yay!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

E.L. MacRae said:


> Got it. If someone else has a url too long just use the google shortner
> 
> http://goo.gl/


Except for your website, blog, facebook and twitter, you shouldn't be entering URLs. You enter the ASIN of your book and the tool creates the book URL code for you.



Gabriela Popa said:


> Done, very nice and easy, thanks Harvey. The question is - how can I add my paperbacks? Those do not have ASINs. Will a ISBN work as well?


Gabriela--

with the reading bars, readers have said they were able to use the ISBN for the ASIN, though I think the tool is supposed to only search the Kindle store. Give it a try...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

JRTomlin said:


> Harvey, you are a lovely person. I have SO been dreading trying to add my new novel to my sig.


JRT, what was so dreadful about asking me to help you with your sig? 

Betsy


----------



## Victoria Champion

Thanks, Harvey. I used it.


----------



## Gabriela Popa

Thanks Betsy, I tried and it does not recognize ISBNs...at least not the 13 ones.


----------



## AshMP

Excellent!  Thanks, Harvey!


----------



## Jill James

Coolness! Way easier way to do it. Thanks.


----------



## Linda Acaster

Oooh, thanks, Harvey. I have it on my To Do list for tomorrow. See ya then!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Gabriela Popa said:


> Done, very nice and easy, thanks Harvey. The question is - how can I add my paperbacks? Those do not have ASINs. Will a ISBN work as well?


Yes, plug in the ASIN and it will work. Good question - thanks!


----------



## KBoards Admin

E.L. MacRae said:


> Does a great job. I couldn't add my Facebook fanpage because the url was too long so I'll have to try and shorten that.


Thanks for noting that - I will increase the length of that field from 40 to 70 characters in the next release (coming shortly).


----------



## JRTomlin

Betsy the Quilter said:


> JRT, what was so dreadful about asking me to help you with your sig?
> 
> Betsy


You know I'm scared of you, Betsy.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Gabriela Popa said:


> Thanks Betsy, I tried and it does not recognize ISBNs...at least not the 13 ones.


Oops, just saw this. Can you tell me which ISBN's you're trying, and I can try to resolve this.


----------



## KBoards Admin

FYI - the Facebook, Twitter, and website fields have been extended to allow for up to 80 characters. That should work for everyone, I think - without the need to shorten your URLs.


----------



## RM Prioleau

Harvey rocks!


----------



## dotx

Thank you. Very cool!


----------



## Bruce Blake

Awesome! How do you like my new sig?


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Ooh, cool. Now I'm all excited to play with it. I usually have a time-consuming process of typing everything up in a Word document, using tinyurl to shorten all my links, and pasting it into the sig box. Even then, I sometimes have too many characters. This looks much simpler. Thanks Harvey!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Bruce Blake said:


> Awesome! How do you like my new sig?


Looks good, Bruce!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Dara England said:


> Ooh, cool. Now I'm all excited to play with it. I usually have a time-consuming process of typing everything up in a Word document, using tinyurl to shorten all my links, and pasting it into the sig box. Even then, I sometimes have too many characters. This looks much simpler. Thanks Harvey!


Thanks, Dara! We set it to automatically use a minimum of characters, without resorting to URL-shortening. So even if you have 8 books, plus the Reading Page, and max out all of the other fields, the result will fit in your forum signature field.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Awesome! *Goes off to play*


----------



## Selina Fenech

Thank you! I just set up mine. 
But where is the box for number of meltdowns?


----------



## KBoards Admin

Selina Fenech said:


> Thank you! I just set up mine.
> But where is the box for number of meltdowns?


Ha ha! That might be coming in Version 5 or 6!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Betsy is looking out for you all and put me to work! She suggested that we expand this to allow for a different format option that some of you use - - where you have a block of text to the right of your book covers.

That is now done; you can see the look of the two layout options below. Please let us know if you have any questions or feedback on it.

Note: when you use Option 2, only the first five (or fewer) book covers are shown.


----------



## Lisa Grace

I love what you've done, but I've had a long day. I'll play with it tomorrow. Thank you, Harvey.


----------



## Monique

So cool! Will play tomorrow.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Harvey said:


> Betsy is looking out for you all and put me to work! She suggested that we expand this to allow for a different format option that some of you use - - where you have a block of text to the right of your book covers.


Ah, am I looking out for the authors or for me? 

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ah, am I looking out for the authors or for me?
> 
> Betsy


Good point! Hopefully this will save a lot of people some time... including you!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

You got that done really quickly, Harvey! 

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin

It came together pretty smoothly. Some of the programming flow from the Reader Pages came in handy, to use as a model for having different templates available to choose from.


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

Excellent work, Harvey!

I took Betsy's advice and edited the text after I copied it into my profile, allowing me to italicize the review quote and add more text to make full use of the signature's limits. This is much better than my previous sig, which only featured my covers and the name of my blog.


----------



## 54706

Harvey, I hope you're going to make this sticky!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It's mentioned in the "10 Essential Tips" post that's already sticky.


----------



## tallulahgrace

Love Love Love this tool! Thanks Harvey!!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you for your kind comments! And those sigs you've all made look good!


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella

I LOVE this! Thanks so much!


----------



## KBoards Admin

ellecasey said:


> Harvey, I hope you're going to make this sticky!


It's a good suggestion - thank you! I did add it to the Essential Tips sticky and hopefully that'll make it noticeable for new authors.

(I also considered having a "Make your own sig" in the generated signature, but it looked too cluttered. I like the clean look of the sigs that you're all making!)


----------



## Guest

It doesn't appear that the "Include Small Reader Bar" plays nice with this. I just get a red X where the reader bar should be.


----------



## Jan Strnad

This is great, but I'm a bit confused about the "reading" bar myself.


----------



## Gabriela Popa

Harvey said:


> Oops, just saw this. Can you tell me which ISBN's you're trying, and I can try to resolve this.


I tried 978-9737622426 and 978-0983864127. Thanks, Harvey!


----------



## D/W

The signature creator is yet another great idea, Harvey! You continue to amaze me.


----------



## Guest

Jan Strnad said:


> This is great, but I'm a bit confused about the "reading" bar myself.


harvey has the reading bar in his signature. This signature creator appears set up to allow a smaller version to run with your signature (which is what I wanted to do because I like both toys  ) But it currently does not appear to work properly.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> It doesn't appear that the "Include Small Reader Bar" plays nice with this. I just get a red X where the reader bar should be.


Hmm, it's working for me.

Ah, I think I know what it is. If it's been a while since you've been to your Reading Bar setup page, you might have to press the "Save Changes" again from the setup page. Most likely, the last time you pressed Save Changes was before we added the small reading bar option.

http://kboards.com/reading/setup.php


----------



## KBoards Admin

Gabriela Popa said:


> I tried 978-9737622426 and 978-0983864127. Thanks, Harvey!


Ah - yes, use the ISBN-10 version (098386412 and it will work. The ISBN-13 version does not.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

sibelhodge said:


> Oooh, I did it! It looks great. Will you be adding a facility to put more books on?
> 
> Thanks so much


At the standard size, eight covers at 125 pixels high is really the max that legally fit within the sig space, per our guidelines. Some of you have had more and I've been meaning to take a look at them. 

Jan, The reading bar is for those who want to share what they've been reading, not writing, with other members. You can use the small cover with your others or even a link to it.

Betsy


----------



## Gabriela Popa

Harvey said:


> Ah - yes, use the ISBN-10 version (098386412 and it will work. The ISBN-13 version does not.


Super, you're the best! I'll try it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Loooks good, Gabriela!

Betsy


----------



## VioletRipley

Testing 1-2-3...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Can I just say that as a prospective reader, I really like the bit of standardization this affords.  The signatures are all still unique, but for me the more standard format makes it easier for me to quickly identify books of interest or know where to look in the sig if I want to check your blog or something.


----------



## Gabriela Popa

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Loooks good, Gabriela!
> 
> Betsy


Thanks Betsy - and Harvey: the ISBN-10 worked!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks, Harvey. I was dreading changing my siggy.

I had to leave off the apostrophe in children's because it changes to children/'s.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Thanks, Harvey. I was dreading changing my siggy.
> 
> I had to leave off the apostrophe in children's because it changes to children/'s.


Ah, thanks Gertie. I always have a tough time with handling quote marks properly with PHP. I'll look into getting that fixed!


----------



## Linda Ash

Just wanted to see what my new siggy looked like


----------



## KateE

Thank you for the excellent tool. 

It was very easy to use and now I have a great looking signature.


----------



## Lissie

Wanton posting to see how my new siggy looks Thanks!


----------



## 41419

This tool is sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet.

Love the way you can customize it too.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Thanks, Harvey. I was dreading changing my siggy.
> 
> I had to leave off the apostrophe in children's because it changes to children/'s.


Gertie, FYI: for now, I took the easy way out and just edited your signature directly in your profile to add the apostrophe.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harvey said:


> Gertie, FYI: for now, I took the easy way out and just edited your signature directly in your profile to add the apostrophe.


Thanks, Harvey. Sometimes it pays to KISS.


----------



## Jan Strnad

Harvey said:


> Hmm, it's working for me.
> 
> Ah, I think I know what it is. If it's been a while since you've been to your Reading Bar setup page, you might have to press the "Save Changes" again from the setup page. Most likely, the last time you pressed Save Changes was before we added the small reading bar option.
> 
> http://kboards.com/reading/setup.php


Got it! Thanks, Harvey!


----------



## BlankPage

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 25/9/2018_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Estelle Ryan said:


> Testing, testing. Thanks, Harvey!! It's really neat. Now I just need more books to fill the huuuuuggggge empty space!


You can add the optional "reading" cover to your signature. First you need to populate your reading page a bit... We love to see what authors are reading!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Could I possibly have room for 20 more covers?  

I'm going to be changing up my siggy as I pub new books and this makes it so much easier.


----------



## Atunah

Ann in Arlington said:


> Can I just say that as a prospective reader, I really like the bit of standardization this affords. The signatures are all still unique, but for me the more standard format makes it easier for me to quickly identify books of interest or know where to look in the sig if I want to check your blog or something.


Totally agree with this. These new signatures look great and clean. My eyes can easily zoom right in on the books, without distraction. When things get too busy, I scroll right on by. Plus the covers go straight to the amazon store, rather than some website which I have come across too. I don't want another step to go through.

I still see a few really large ones though, like double rows and lots of large text that curves to the next row.


----------



## BlankPage

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 25/9/2018_


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> I still see a few really large ones though, like double rows and lots of large text that curves to the next row.


 Always a learning curve.  If you see a signature that looks over large, and it doesn't get fixed within a day or so, please report it so the mod team (Betsy, mostly  ) can reach out and lend a hand if needed.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Could I possibly have room for 20 more covers?


*NO.*

Betsy


----------



## John Daulton

Awesome. Super easy to use to. Nicely done. Thanks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> *NO.*
> 
> Betsy


Awww, shucks.


----------



## intinst

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Awww, shucks.


You might ask again, she seemed indecisive.


----------



## Guest

Thanks, Harvey, That made things much easier.


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ That really showcases your cover art nicely, Derek!


----------



## bellaandre

Thanks, Harvey! I just updated mine and giving it a whirl here. 

Bella

Edited to say: YAY, I love it! THANKS again!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Looks great, Bella!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

intinst said:


> You might ask again, she seemed indecisive.


When I told my youngest daughter no, she would take my hand, pat it and say, "That's okay, Mommy. I'll ask again tomorrow."

So, tomorrow, when I ask again, I'll only ask for ten more. Maybe I can sneak up on it.


----------



## Amyshojai

Wow, this is PAW-some! Thanks so much!


----------



## KBoards Admin

I like it, Amy! Nice line-up of books.


----------



## Casper Parks

Harvey,

Thanks for the new forum signature creator!



Can Youtube and Google Plus be added to it?


----------



## KBoards Admin

Casper Parks said:


> Harvey,
> 
> Thanks for the new forum signature creator!
> 
> 
> 
> Can Youtube and Google Plus be added to it?


Yes! I'll add those as options today and post here when it's done.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harvey said:


> Yes! I'll add those as options today and post here when it's done.


Will we have to redo the whole siggy? I think I'll save the ASIN's and url's I'm using in a doc so I don't have to keep looking them up every time I change something.

I like this idea, though.


----------



## John Twipnook

Very nice. Thanks!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Casper Parks said:


> Harvey,
> 
> Thanks for the new forum signature creator!
> 
> 
> 
> Can Youtube and Google Plus be added to it?


Those options are now in place:
http://kboards.com/authorsig



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Will we have to redo the whole siggy? I think I'll save the ASIN's and url's I'm using in a doc so I don't have to keep looking them up every time I change something.
> 
> I like this idea, though.


Yes, unfortunately you'll have to re-add your ASINs and the other optional info to re-generate your sig.


----------



## Casper Parks

Harvey said:


> Those options are now in place:
> http://kboards.com/authorsig
> 
> Yes, unfortunately you'll have to re-add your ASINs and the other optional info to re-generate your sig.


Harvey,

Thanks for adding Google Plus and Youtube!


----------



## KBoards Admin

You are welcome! Those were good suggestions and I'm glad you brought them forward.


----------



## Atunah

Are you ever sleeping Harvey?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Redid the siggy to add youtube and went into the bbc code to fix the /'s. Worked fine.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Atunah said:


> Are you ever sleeping Harvey?


I sleep well but I admit I do get obsessed when I'm in 'programmer' mode..!


----------



## William Meikle

It's alive! 

Thanks, Harvey. Worked like a dream.


----------



## KBoards Admin

It is alive!!


----------



## William Meikle




----------



## 13500

Love it, Harvey! Thanks so much!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

This should be linked at the top of the page just as you did with the link maker or the reading page, I keep spending a lot of time looking for it!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> This should be linked at the top of the page just as you did with the link maker or the reading page, I keep spending a lot of time looking for it!


It's a good point... but the difficulty is, we have so many cool toys for authors that we'd be overloaded with sticky threads! So we've assembled them all in one sticky: the "Essential Tips for Authors" sticky. So in the future you can go there, and the 4th item in has a link to the signature tool.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

Harvey said:


> It's a good point... but the difficulty is, we have so many cool toys for authors that we'd be overloaded with sticky threads! So we've assembled them all in one sticky: the "Essential Tips for Authors" sticky. So in the future you can go there, and the 4th item in has a link to the signature tool.


\o/

Thanks! You're the best, I hadn't seen it there!


----------



## Maggie Dana

Clink ... rustle ... clink ... the lovely sound of lolly (Brit word for moolah) being dropped into hat as it's passed around for Harvey and his awesomeness. 

THANK YOU, Harvey. I love it when guys like you get into uber-programming mode. Makes life easier for the rest of us mere mortals. And what's so great about all this, is that the interface and instructions are completely clear!!!!!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Maggie Dana said:


> Clink ... rustle ... clink ... the lovely sound of lolly (Brit word for moolah) being dropped into hat as it's passed around for Harvey and his awesomeness.
> 
> THANK YOU, Harvey. I love it when guys like you get into uber-programming mode. Makes life easier for the rest of us mere mortals. And what's so great about all this, is that the interface and instructions are completely clear!!!!!


Thank you! I appreciate that comment because I really enjoy the challenge of software design. It's easy to build these things, but to build them and have them easy to use requires a lot more effort. The moderators have been great in testing and refining these things before we unveil them!


----------



## 31842

This was entirely too easy!  Awesome work, Harvey!  Me likey!


----------



## stephaniehale

You are a lifesaver, Harvey. I was having such a hard time getting mine changed last week. Thank you so much for making my life easier!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Inspired by an idea from Becca Mills, we've enhanced our author sig tool. Now, optionally, you can have your sig display worldwide links for international Amazon sites.

Here are example screenshots. A row of flags is displayed, and clicking on one will bring up that international Amazon page, listing *each* of the books in your signature!

To include it, it's just a simple Yes/No radio button in the form.



















Don't forget authors, you can find these and other cool KB-only features in our Essential Tips for Authors thread (stickied to the top of the Writer's Cafe board): 
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,41454.0.html


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harvey, that is the best. And big thanks to Becca for suggesting it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harvey, something messed up. See my siggy. I tried it a few times but the whole code doesn't paste into the box.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Whoops - thanks, Gertie. Copy/paste it again and it'll work now. I had to increase the max number of characters allowed in our profile signature area.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harvey said:


> Whoops - thanks, Gertie. Copy/paste it again and it'll work now. I had to increase the max number of characters allowed in our profile signature area.


I see where it's now 3000 instead of 1500 but it's still not picking up the whole code. When I look at the code as generated on the siggy creator, everything is there. When I paste it into my profile, it loses everything past the first flag, even though it shows perfectly in the previewer.

When I copied the code from my profile page and pasted it into a Word document, it counts 2975 characters.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I see where it's now 3000 instead of 1500 but it's still not picking up the whole code. When I look at the code as generated on the siggy creator, everything is there. When I paste it into my profile, it loses everything past the first flag, even though it shows perfectly in the previewer.
> 
> When I copied the code from my profile page and pasted it into a Word document, it counts 2975 characters.


Ah, so sorry, Margaret, I think I know the problem. Going into the code now.

-Harvey


----------



## KBoards Admin

Hmm, not a code problem. You might have to refresh your Profile page by leaving it and going back into it. I just tested it with my signature (temporarily shown below) and it copied/pasted in okay. 

Do let me know if that works - thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Worked fine this time and I didn't even need to refresh. 

I knew it was cutting off because I have to manually fix the apostrophe in children's books and that whole sentence was missing.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Great! and looks good. Thanks for letting me know!

And... congratulations! You are again our earliest adopter by being the first person to put the worldwide flags in place!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Question, Harvey. I just changed one of the covers in my siggy. Will it automatically change when Amazon updates?


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for this useful tool  . 

Would is also be worth considering having a space beneath or above a cover to put the genre? I know it can be confusing if authors write in several genres, and the cover does not always denote the genre.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Question, Harvey. I just changed one of the covers in my siggy. Will it automatically change when Amazon updates?


I believe that when Amazon gets a cover change they assign it a new image address... so I'm pretty sure you would have to re-update your siggy. You could re-enter it all with the AuthorSig tool, or if it's just one cover you can let me know and I can manually update that cover in your profile.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Thanks for this useful tool .
> 
> Would is also be worth considering having a space beneath or above a cover to put the genre? I know it can be confusing if authors write in several genres, and the cover does not always denote the genre.


I see the logic in that. I'm a bit concerned that we're pushing our signature size limits as it is, if all options are selected in the Author Sig tool. Let me think about that and how we might be able to do it. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harvey said:


> I believe that when Amazon gets a cover change they assign it a new image address... so I'm pretty sure you would have to re-update your siggy. You could re-enter it all with the AuthorSig tool, or if it's just one cover you can let me know and I can manually update that cover in your profile.


I'll let you know. I appreciate not having to do the whole thing over again.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Please do - it'll be a quick update and I'll be happy to do it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harvey said:


> Please do - it'll be a quick update and I'll be happy to do it.


Harvey, I think it updated by itself. Hard to tell since I just made the pink a couple of shades darker.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Harvey, I think it updated by itself. Hard to tell since I just made the pink a couple of shades darker.


Ah, if that's the case Amazon may have used the same image URL for the new image. Cool!


----------



## Becca Mills

Harvey said:


> Inspired by an idea from Becca Mills, we've enhanced our author sig tool. Now, optionally, you can have your sig display worldwide links for international Amazon sites.


Oh, gracious! Thanks for giving me credit for this great idea, Harvey, but I really can't claim any credit for it! It must've been "inspired" 1% by my suggestion and 99% by those fast-and-furious Harvey neurons.


----------



## D/W

OMG...all these new KBoards toys are _*way*_ too much fun!


----------



## journeymama

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

Just Checking...

Harvey, can you help? I tried to change my sig, but it doesn't include the text on the right...


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

Hi Harvey!
I've copy-pasted the links to the flags and stores, but ES and IT don't work for me. They say the research doesn't coincides with any product.
Could you please help?


----------



## KBoards Admin

AmsterdamAssassin said:


> Just Checking...
> 
> Harvey, can you help? I tried to change my sig, but it doesn't include the text on the right...


Are you selecting the "Layout 2" on the author sig tool? That should include whatever text you have, in a block on the right side of your sig.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> Hi Harvey!
> I've copy-pasted the links to the flags and stores, but ES and IT don't work for me. They say the research doesn't coincides with any product.
> Could you please help?


They are working for me - when I click on those flags in your sig, it brings up your book in those stores. Can you try it again and let me know? Thanks!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

Harvey said:


> They are working for me - when I click on those flags in your sig, it brings up your book in those stores. Can you try it again and let me know? Thanks!


It doesn't for me but it might have to do with something out of our control. Thanks Harvey for checking!


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

Harvey said:


> Are you selecting the "Layout 2" on the author sig tool? That should include whatever text you have, in a block on the right side of your sig.


Yes, but it doesn't copy the text at all (or any text for that matter), and when I scroll through the html, I don't see the text, like I saw with the old version.


----------



## KBoards Admin

AmsterdamAssassin said:


> Yes, but it doesn't copy the text at all (or any text for that matter), and when I scroll through the html, I don't see the text, like I saw with the old version.


Hmm, that's odd. I just tried it with your text, and it did display for me on the page, and is present in the HTML and bbcode copy/paste areas.

Maybe there is a special character in the text that isn't being handled properly. Can you let me know the text you're trying to use? Is it the same as what's in your sig now? (That's what I copied/pasted to test it.)


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

Harvey said:


> Hmm, that's odd. I just tried it with your text, and it did display for me on the page, and is present in the HTML and bbcode copy/paste areas.
> 
> Maybe there is a special character in the text that isn't being handled properly. Can you let me know the text you're trying to use? Is it the same as what's in your sig now? (That's what I copied/pasted to test it.)


Yes, that's the text. Except for the \ that the program added. When I made the previous sig, the text was smaller, but I could add to the text to make this one. So, the text is:

"...most realistic depiction of a blind character I have come across..." -Amazon reviewer

Blessed with an almost non-existent conscience, Katla Sieltjes, expert in disguising homicide, views assassination as an intricate and rewarding occupation.

With authentic details and fast-paced action, featuring an uncompromising heroine and a supporting cast of unusual characters, the Amsterdam Assassin Series gives a rare glimpse in local Dutch culture and famous capital, the yakuza, martial arts, the narcotics trade, and the brutal effectiveness of disciplined violence.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

AmsterdamAssassin said:


> Yes, that's the text. Except for the \ that the program added. When I made the previous sig, the text was smaller, but I could add to the text to make this one. So, the text is:
> 
> "...most realistic depiction of a blind character I have come across..." -Amazon reviewer
> 
> Blessed with an almost non-existent conscience, Katla Sieltjes, expert in disguising homicide, views assassination as an intricate and rewarding occupation.
> 
> With authentic details and fast-paced action, featuring an uncompromising heroine and a supporting cast of unusual characters, the Amsterdam Assassin Series gives a rare glimpse in local Dutch culture and famous capital, the yakuza, martial arts, the narcotics trade, and the brutal effectiveness of disciplined violence.


I have a feeling it's the quotes. 
Harvey, did you sanitize your code? Stripping quotes and replacing them with html characters could be a good idea.


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> I have a feeling it's the quotes.
> Harvey, did you sanitize your code? Stripping quotes and replacing them with html characters could be a good idea.


If it's the quotes, why does it appear without any problem in my previous sig? And the text doesn't appear in the html at all, not even with messed up html.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

AmsterdamAssassin said:


> If it's the quotes, why does it appear without any problem in my previous sig? And the text doesn't appear in the html at all, not even with messed up html.


Well, I don't know really because I don't have Harvey's code to look at.
But the \ looks like what people use to escape quotes in PHP.
And there might be a bug with that.

That's all I'm saying.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Ah, I've been able to reproduce the error - - it is a bug. Looking into it now...


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

Harvey said:


> Ah, I've been able to reproduce the error - - it is a bug. Looking into it now...


Thanks, Harvey!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Fixed! Nathalie was right - I hadn't converted the single or double quotes into HTML characters, so it was messing up the PHP code. Thanks!

I also expanded the length of the Long Comment field, so more of your text can fit in there.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

Harvey said:


> Fixed! Nathalie was right - I hadn't converted the single or double quotes into HTML characters, so it was messing up the PHP code. Thanks!
> 
> I also expanded the length of the Long Comment field, so more of your text can fit in there.


CODING GIRL TO THE RESCUE!


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ That is definitely not one of our smileys, Nathalie...


----------



## Colin Taber

Nathalie Hamidi said:


>


Wow! 

Haha!

I'm off to go and have a play with this new fangled siggy-thing!


----------



## VickiT

Cool. Thanks, Harvey.

It'd be great if you could pin it to the top.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## KBoards Admin

VickiT said:


> Cool. Thanks, Harvey.
> 
> It'd be great if you could pin it to the top.
> 
> Cheers
> Vicki


You're welcome!

(This and all of our author features are pinned in the 'Essential Tips for Authors' thread, at the top of the Writer's Cafe board.)


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

Harvey said:


> Fixed! Nathalie was right - I hadn't converted the single or double quotes into HTML characters, so it was messing up the PHP code. Thanks!
> 
> I also expanded the length of the Long Comment field, so more of your text can fit in there.


So, I changed my sig. Thanks Harvey. I did have to change the text after conversion - some of the text was lobbed off, and the blank lines were gone, so the text was mashed up, like this:


> "...most realistic depiction of a blind character I have come across..." -Amazon reviewerBlessed with an almost non-existent conscience, Katla Sieltjes, expert in disguising homicide, views assassination as an intricate and rewarding occupation.With authentic details and fast-paced action, featuring an uncompromising heroine and a supporting cast of unusual characters, the Amsterdam Assassin Series gives a rare glimpse in local Dutch culture and famous capital, the yakuza, martial arts, the


I added the lobbed off text, put the blank lines back in, and made the quoted text italics, and 'pronto'.

Looks much better, Harvey. Thanks again!


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ Looks good!


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

Harvey said:


> ^ Looks good!


Hey, I just noticed one of my books has fallen off - Peccadillo isn't on my sig anymore?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Did you recently redo it from scratch?  There are only three ASINs in both the cover image set and in the international flags, which says to me that only three ASINs were entered?  If four ASINs had been entered, the flags were show all four books.

Unless Harvey did something to the code?

I'd suggest try using the tool again with four ASINs, and a bit of text just as a test.  You don't have to use it, just see if all four covers appear.  You can paste it in a post to test, if you like.

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin

No recent changes from me... the layout 2 should allow up to 5 books to be displayed. I just tested that to be sure, and it seems to work... let me know if you find different results, though.


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

I'll redo it.


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Trying to update my sig now. I want to add a coming soon cover, and I'm trying to paste my photobucket image code into the layout 2 box, but it just shows as text.   I've been at it for nearly an hour now, trying different variations, and I'm slowly going crazy. Can someone PLEASE tell me where I'm going wrong?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Don't go crazy, Rlyon; I see Harvey is online, and I'm going to take a look, too...  It'll be all right!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Rlyon said:


> Trying to update my sig now. I want to add a coming soon cover, and I'm trying to paste my photobucket image code into the layout 2 box, but it just shows as text.  I've been at it for nearly an hour now, trying different variations, and I'm slowly going crazy. Can someone PLEASE tell me where I'm going wrong?


Rlyon,

I think the problem is that the tool is designed for ASIN entry on the left, and the code is created and shows up in the layout 2 box; you don't paste your cover image there.

If you have a cover for a book that's not published yet, you'll need to add that manually by going to your profile in the top blue menu bar, selecting "forum profile information" on the left and then adding the cover image URL (within IMG tags) in the signature box.

If you post the link to the image here, we can add it for you.

Betsy


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Ooo, okay. I'll try that. Thank you, Betsy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Rlyon,

if you have a big image  you'll want to either resize it to be no more than 125 pixels high for our signature here, or you can put "height=125" in the img tags, like this:

[img height=125]linktocoverimage.jpg[/img]


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Oh my goodness, after half a dozen tries, I think I've done it!  

Now... How do I add my mailing list link, that I see some other authors have??


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo!  It looks good!

You should be able to manually add it at the very end of the signature box, following the Google+ link, and it will appear on the same line as the Google+ link.  (Make sure you are on the same line as the end of the signature code when you paste.)

Betsy


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Betsy, you're an angel, and my husband was able to get a refund on the straightjacket. Thank you!!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Glad you got it sorted out! And thank you, Betsy.


----------



## 25803

I finally got to play with this, Harvey, and it made creating a new forum signature a total breeze. Thank you!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Changed it for the umpteenth time because I keep changing covers. One of the new covers showed up but the other didn't even though it's showing on Amazon. Should I just wait awhile and try again?


----------



## KBoards Admin

KathyCarmichael said:


> I finally got to play with this, Harvey, and it made creating a new forum signature a total breeze. Thank you!


Looks great! You're welcome and thank you for your kind comment.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Changed it for the umpteenth time because I keep changing covers. One of the new covers showed up but the other didn't even though it's showing on Amazon. Should I just wait awhile and try again?


I would try that, and if it's still causing problems let me know the ASIN, and I can add it manually to your signature.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harvey said:


> I would try that, and if it's still causing problems let me know the ASIN, and I can add it manually to your signature.


Thanks, Harvey. My Internet has been down for two days (sob) which may have been part of the problem. It would be off for ten seconds then on for 30 seconds. Never could catch it on the green light. Took them five hours to fix two cable problems half a mile away, but now I have Internet and phone.

Anyway, I'll try it again tonight and let you know if I still need your help.


----------



## callistafox

I can't get it to work. I copy the code onto my profile page but the change profile button doesn't work. Three times I've tried and failed. Can someone tell me what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## Ruth Harris

Harvey, I created my sig the "old" way but now find the Decades link doesn't go to the Amazon page. I'm sure it was pilot error even tho I recall using link-maker. I would like to fix the link for that book only but leave the rest as is...what's the best way to accomplish this?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Ruth Harris said:


> Harvey, I created my sig the "old" way but now find the Decades link doesn't go to the Amazon page. I'm sure it was pilot error even tho I recall using link-maker. I would like to fix the link for that book only but leave the rest as is...what's the best way to accomplish this?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


In your signature, you have used shortened URLs using bit.ly. For "Decades," if you replace that bit.ly URL with the following, it'll link properly to your book's Amazon page:

http://amazon.com/dp/B004H1TCXO/?tag=kbpst-20

If you need help with that, let me know and I can change your profile for you.


----------



## KBoards Admin

callistafox said:


> I can't get it to work. I copy the code onto my profile page but the change profile button doesn't work. Three times I've tried and failed. Can someone tell me what I'm doing wrong?


Hmm, not sure what might cause that. What happens when you press the Change Profile button?

Can you try this:

Go to the authorsig page, setup your sig the way you want it, and Copy the generated code.
Then paste the code as a reply in this thread... and I'll try updating your profile with that code.


----------



## Ryan Sullivan

Works great! How about an option to link to Goodreads?


----------



## Ruth Harris

Harvey, thank you. Works perfectly!  

I'd love to add a new book + 2 boxed sets. Do I have enough space?


----------



## jvin248

.
+1 on the suggestion to allow linking to goodreads. I have a book over there that is not published yet (so no AISN) but I'd like to continue building momentum for it.
.
.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Ruth Harris said:


> Harvey, thank you. Works perfectly!
> 
> I'd love to add a new book + 2 boxed sets. Do I have enough space?


The form limits the sig to eight covers (or five if the 'long message' option is chosen) - which keeps the covers in one line even for viewers who have their resolution zoomed in a bit.

Under 'standard resolution' - which I define as the most-zoomed-in resolution in which our header menu links don't line-break - you could squeeze in another 2, *maybe* 3 covers...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Ryan Sullivan said:


> Works great! How about an option to link to Goodreads?





jvin248 said:


> +1 on the suggestion to allow linking to goodreads. I have a book over there that is not published yet (so no AISN) but I'd like to continue building momentum for it.


Good idea. I've added that to the AuthorSig page. You can now specify your Goodreads URL and it'll appear in your sig.

http://kboards.com/authorsig


----------



## jvin248

.... I should have explained a little more in my previous post
How about a way to get the cover image from goodreads into the sig?
Example:
http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/17404957
this is the goodreads image code that goes with it (you have to click on the image to spawn a new page and then "copy link" of the image)
http://d.gr-assets.com/books/1367862345l/17404957.jpg


----------



## KBoards Admin

Ah, I see now. I'll play with that. I could certainly change the form to accept the image URL, and display the cover based on that... but maybe there's an easier way using Goodreads' API whereby authors wouldn't have to go to that trouble. Checking...


----------



## Ryan Sullivan

Thanks for the Goodreads link.


----------



## KBoards Admin

FYI, I've updated the Author Sig tool to include "Mexico" among the worldwide Amazon flags:

http://kboards.com/authorsig


----------



## lisamaliga

Thank you so much, Harvey!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks, Lisa! I see it's working well in your sig already.


----------



## jyates

hello i made one, but ho to i add it please? jane

  I am a NEWBIE indie authorAn artist that has appeared to have stopped painingA spaniel hoarderI have made a group on goodreads that is not a cult https://www.goodreads.com/group/show/114036-paradox-child-goodreads-author-j-yates

helloj yates | author website | blog | facebook | twitter | goodreads | google+ | youtube



Harvey said:


> We've developed a tool to make it easier to create a basic forum signature for authors. You fill out a simple form, and it generates the code to put into your forum signature.
> 
> Link: http://kboards.com/authorsig
> 
> Here's an example of the signature it produces. All of the fields are optional. In addition to the fields shown, you can also add a Reading Bar onto your signature using the form.
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshot:
> 
> 
> We hope this is helpful for any new authors or for those of you looking to update your signatures.
> 
> Please reply in this thread with any feedback. Thanks!
> 
> - Harvey and your forum moderators


----------



## ElisaBlaisdell

Let's start with the 'signature tool' page. 

Look at the right-hand column of the page. There are numbered instructions.

It sounds as though you've already done items 1, 2, and 3. You'll find the code in a box near the bottom of the left-hand. Copy it, (item 4), and follow the rest of the instructions. If it doesn't work, come back here, explaining what went wrong, at which stage of your work.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Many of you use our Author Sig tool at http://kboards.com/authorsig to update your forum signatures. _(Did you know that visitors to KBoards buy about one thousand ebooks a week from author signatures?)_

We've made some changes that we hope you find useful:

- We've *cleaned up the screen design* and made it more intuitive to use than the previous version.

- *Your signature info can now be saved*, to make future updates easier -- e.g. when you want to add a newly-published book to your sig.

- The generated bbcode can now be *saved directly to your KBoards forum profile*. It saves a step -- no more need to open up your profile page and update your sig there manually.

- The *generated bbcode is still available for you* to copy/paste if you wish... for example, into your signature areas on other forums (if allowed there).

- You can now have up to *9 book covers* displayed.

- *Text links to your pages* are more flexible: you can set your own labels for links, rather than be constrained to our previous choices of blog / facebook / google+ / etc. Up to 10 links can be defined.

- We've added a *"pushdown" button* so that the list of books can be bubbled down one notch, to make it easier to add a new book.

- We also fixed a bug that made use of single quotes and double quotes problematic.

- In order to attach the saved data to a particular member, the *screen now requires that you be logged in to KBoards*.

Try it out! *http://kboards.com/authorsig*


----------



## Jerri Kay Lincoln

Will I still be able to use animated gifs to show more than one book at a time?

PS  Thanks for all you do, Harvey.


----------



## Cherise

Harvey said:


> - *Your signature info can now be saved*, to make future updates easier -- e.g. when you want to add a newly-published book to your sig.
> 
> - *Text links to your pages* are more flexible: you can set your own labels for links, rather than be constrained to our previous choices of blog / facebook / google+ / etc. Up to 10 links can be defined.
> 
> - We've added a *"pushdown" button* so that the list of books can be bubbled down one notch, to make it easier to add a new book.


Yay!

Thanks so much!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Thanks, Harvey! Updated!


----------



## Nancy Beck

Me like!  I'll update when I get home.

Thanks, Harvey!


----------



## Carina Wilder

Just used it. Great stuff, thanks so much!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you for the kind comments!



Jerri Kay Lincoln said:


> Will I still be able to use animated gifs to show more than one book at a time?
> 
> PS Thanks for all you do, Harvey.


Yes -- but the AuthorSig tool won't help you with that. You'd have to modify the bbcode through the signature area in your KBoards Profile.


----------



## Susan Lohrer

Very spiffy, Harvey. Thank you.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri

Awesome! Just "upgraded" to it.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Looking good, those sigs!


----------



## Philip Gibson

Looks much better. Thanks a lot!

How do you know how many people buy books from signatures?


----------



## Jonathan C. Gillespie

Suweeeeet! Thanks, Harvey!


----------



## JuliMonroe

Awesome. I had on my to-do list to add my latest books to the signature, so this was timely!


----------



## ToniD

Very cool, thanks Harvey! (now I need a new book to add to my siggy...)

And, this:
"Did you know that visitors to KBoards buy about one thousand ebooks a week from author signatures?"


----------



## JGR

Thanks very much!  Just being able to update it without having to start from scratch is extremely useful.


----------



## Theresaragan

So easy. Thanks!


----------



## hardnutt

Harvey,

This is brilliant! So much easier. Thank you! 

I've been meaning to update my book covers, but I just couldn't face it before.


----------



## Rich Amooi

Nice, although it's looking a little bare down there!  I need to write faster!


----------



## 68564

Cool I will have to update my sig soon...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Philip Gibson said:


> Looks much better. Thanks a lot!
> 
> How do you know how many people buy books from signatures?


We use a special affiliate code for sig links that allows us to tell how many Amazon purchases (or free downloads) occur each day -- from those sig covers as opposed to from our blog promotions or banner ads.

Thanks for all the feedback on the changes! _(You folks are fast.. over sixty of you have updated your sigs using the new tool already!)_


----------



## DavidMacinnisGill

Snazzy!


----------



## Incognita

This is great -- I love the new interface!


----------



## phinhall

As this is my first day on the forum, I have no idea what this tool used to be like, but it's certainly easy to use.

Hi, by the way. Thought I'd join up as I have no writers' group in my town and feel the need to connect.

Phin


----------



## KBoards Admin

Nice job with the signature... I think you're one of the first to use the UK option, too. Welcome, Phin!


----------



## Becca Mills

Really nice, Harvey, thanks! But thanks for leaving the old way available, too. Best of both worlds.


----------



## Sapphire

Thanks, Harvey. You've been a busy bee these last few months!

Hi Phin. Nice to have you with us.


----------



## Guest

Thanks Harvey!


----------



## writejenwrite

This is awesome! Thanks, Harvey!


----------



## CristinaRayne

Great! Off to update...


----------



## Joseph J Bailey

Thanks for the welcome and much appreciated updates!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you! And I should also acknowledge the mods, who came up with the idea for the improvements, and helped to test it.


----------



## KBoards Admin

I've merged this with the FAQ thread for our Author Signature tool. Thanks for the great feedback -- it's been fun today to see so many signatures updated with it.


----------



## Marilyn Peake

I really like the new way to create our signatures. I flinched when I first saw it because tech changes can be confusing, but this form actually made it a lot easier!


----------



## RinG

Awesome update. Thanks!


----------



## theaatkinson

oh dear. looking for the 'save' button and not finding it.

oops...found it! LOL. I expected it to show before I previewed. LOVE it Harvey.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

theaatkinson said:


> oh dear. looking for the 'save' button and not finding it.


Thea,

use the preview button near the bottom of the first screen and make sure you like what you see; then tap on Save below the two versions.










Betsy

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## theaatkinson

TY Betsy! found it whilst previewing. snazzy snazzy stuff.


----------



## sighdone

Loving this tool, thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Great!!

Sigs are looking good, folks!

Just want to point out that the tool allows 9 cover images; per Forum Decorum, that's the max you can use if you are using the standard cover height used by the tool. So don't manually add additional covers unless you shrink them all. Max width for signatures is 800 pixels wide, max height is 140 pixels.

This tool makes it pretty easy to swap books in and out of your signature--so pick a max of nine to promote this week, shift 'em around next week!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Oh, poo. Just saw this and I have to go out. No chance to try it until I get back which won't be for at least two hours. <sigh>


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks again for the generous feedback. I hope this'll be a big timesaver for those setting up signatures for the first time... and for those making later updates!


----------



## C. Gockel

Hey...I recognize one of the books in Harvey's signature.


----------



## KBoards Admin

C. Gockel said:


> Hey...I recognize one of the books in Harvey's signature.


Yes, that little Reading Bar shows my current read, and it is indeed "I Bring the Fire." I'm really enjoying it!


----------



## No One Here

I like it a lot better than the previous version, but I made this post for two reasons: 1) to praise the new setup, and 2) to get my 100th posting.


----------



## 69959

This looks awesome. I had no idea this even existed...I've been manually coding my signature this whole time! Definitely going to give this a whirl the next time I update.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Stacy Claflin said:


> This looks awesome. I had no idea this even existed...I've been manually coding my signature this whole time! Definitely going to give this a whirl the next time I update.


This is probably true for a lot of people! If you get a chance, browse through our menu pull-downs at the top of the page... we list most of our hidden goodies in there.


----------



## pagegirl

Yay! I just saw this and it's awesome! I only wish I had more books to put in mine


----------



## theaatkinson

pagegirl said:


> Yay! I just saw this and it's awesome! I only wish I had more books to put in mine


give it time!


----------



## JuliMonroe

Harvey said:


> Thanks again for the generous feedback. I hope this'll be a big timesaver for those setting up signatures for the first time... and for those making later updates!


It was much faster than the old way. And more intuitive. Loved it!


----------



## Lynn McNamee

Awesome updates, Harvey!


----------



## Meb Bryant

When I first saw the new Author Signature instructions, I hyperventilated...needlessly. Even I understood the new form. Nice, Harvey, nice.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Nobody is going to need me anymore. *pouts*



Betsy


----------



## Meb Bryant

Bite your tongue, Betsy. (sounds awful, doesn't it)


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you all for the kind comments!

_Tip: Even if you haven't updated your sig for a while, you may want to use the new tool to define what's in your sig. Then, when you do make a change later -- like adding a new book or updating your custom text -- it'll be a breeze._

http://kboards.com/authorsig


----------



## pagegirl

theaatkinson said:


> give it time!


 Yes. I suppose I should get off here and write!


----------



## jtw78

Amazing! Thanks for putting this together.


----------



## Not Here Anymore

Very user-friendly. Thanks for updating it!


----------



## KBoards Admin

You are welcome! We just had our 100th author update their sig with the new tool... it seems to be working smoothly. Let me know if you see any problems with it.

http://kboards.com/authorsig


----------



## KBoards Admin

It's a month later, and we've now had 250 authors use the tool for their KB signature!

http://kboards.com/authorsig


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Be interesting to know whether the new signatures have had more clicks, or people visiting the author's website etc.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Be interesting to know whether the new signatures have had more clicks, or people visiting the author's website etc.


I think some authors hadn't created a signature, or had outdated signatures, because the usual method for updating sigs involved playing with bbcode. The tool makes it more convenient to create and update your author sig -- and include custom links in addition to the book covers.

I don't track clickthroughs to author websites, blogs, email signups, or the other links that authors can put in their sigs... but in terms of book cover clicks, we continue to hover around a thousand sales per week from signature clicks.


----------



## horse_girl

Thanks for this! Not only does it make it much easier to update when new books are available but I imagine it makes your lives easier to keep the sig lines within your desired limits also.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Yes! The mods were spending a lot of time adjusting people's sigs, and assisting with bbcode syntax. Now, in most cases we just point ya to the author sig tool.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Tip: did you know you can have an Author Signature *and* a Reader Signature?

Only one can be displayed at a time in your signature area... but you can define and save a Reader Signature (which shows recent books read, Kindles owned, and other reader-related stuff) and switch back and forth between an author signature or reader signature.

Or... authors who choose not to display their books in their signatures can instead have a reader signature.

Reader Signature Tool: http://kboards.com/readersig

Author Signature Tool: http://kboards.com/authorsig


----------



## elaineorr

I just updated my author signature, and the books show in the new order, with a new sentence I wrote. However, while I can see on my signature page (and it saved it), it does not show when I post. As you can see. I've tried to find an "add sig" button to click. Can you tell me how to have it appear automatically, as it used to do? Thanks.

Elaine L. Orr
www.elaineorr.com


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

elaineorr said:


> I just updated my author signature, and the books show in the new order, with a new sentence I wrote. However, while I can see on my signature page (and it saved it), it does not show when I post. As you can see. I've tried to find an "add sig" button to click. Can you tell me how to have it appear automatically, as it used to do? Thanks.
> 
> Elaine L. Orr
> www.elaineorr.com


Elaine, I can see your signature below your post. There's a sentence that says:
The Jolie Gentil series is Jersey Shore fiction you can share with your mom; and it's fun!

Is this the new sentence? Try pressing CTRL-R to refresh your browser and see if it shows up.

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin

elaineorr said:


> I just updated my author signature, and the books show in the new order, with a new sentence I wrote. However, while I can see on my signature page (and it saved it), it does not show when I post. As you can see. I've tried to find an "add sig" button to click. Can you tell me how to have it appear automatically, as it used to do? Thanks.
> 
> Elaine L. Orr


What Betsy said.

If that doesn't help: did you use the Author Sig tool at http://kboards.com/authorsig? If so, make sure that, after you press Preview, that you check the "Update KBoards forum profile" box before you click "Save". That should automatically update your forum signature with your updated sig.

Let me know if that helps!


----------



## AnyaWrites

Wow, this is great! Thanks! I've been stalking this site for awhile and I wondered how the signature line worked.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Looks great, Anya!

Betsy


----------



## AnyaWrites

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Looks great, Anya!
> 
> Betsy


Thanks Betsy! These kboards have been a life/time saver!


----------



## ElleT

I've a question for Harvey or any one who knows. I originally created my signature images without the tool. But now I know about this cool tool, so before I use it, do I need to remove my old siggy? Or is it intuitive and does the thinking/acting/removing/overriding for me? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey

Elle, the new sig automatically replaces the old.

I actually had my old sig code saved for updates and additions. After releasing two new novellas, I was ready to add the new code to my old saved sig but I didn't need to. The new sig updates after you put in your ASIN's and then stays ready for editing whenever you click on the Author Signature Tool.

I only wish I could link more than 9 books!


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

I've got a link to my Wkipedia page on my signature line -

Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kathy_Clark_(American_author)

But when you click on it the last *)* is truncated and hence does not call up the Wkipedia page because the *)* is missing.

I've tried everything to make it not do that but no luck. Is there another fix?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Kathy Clark a.k.a. Bob Kat said:


> I've got a link to my Wkipedia page on my signature line -
> 
> Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kathy_Clark_(American_author)
> 
> But when you click on it the last *)* is truncated and hence does not call up the Wkipedia page because the *)* is missing.
> 
> I've tried everything to make it not do that but no luck. Is there another fix?


It's working for me, Kathy? Did you edit it? EDIT: Sorry, I see what you're saying....let me look.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Kathy, I've fixed your signature by manually editing it and putting the URL inside URL tags [nobbc]http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kathy_Clark_(American_author)[/nobbc] as it appears that final ) is a problem for a URL link within bbcode.

I've sent up a smoke signal to Harvey to see if he can shed any additional light on it.

It should work. Let me know if you see any problems.

Betsy


----------



## intinst

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Kathy, I've fixed your signature by manually editing it and putting the URL inside URL tags [nobbc]http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kathy_Clark_(American_author)[/nobbc] as it appears that final ) is a problem for a URL link within bbcode.
> 
> I've sent up a smoke signal to Harvey to see if he can shed any additional light on it.
> 
> It should work. Let me know if you see any problems.
> 
> Betsy


I just tried it and it did go to the proper location now, whereas it did not before.


----------



## MTM

Thank you for the wonderful update tool.


----------



## KBoards Admin

MTM said:


> Thank you for the wonderful update tool.


You're welcome!



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Kathy, I've fixed your signature by manually editing it and putting the URL inside URL tags [nobbc]http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kathy_Clark_(American_author)[/nobbc] as it appears that final ) is a problem for a URL link within bbcode.
> 
> I've sent up a smoke signal to Harvey to see if he can shed any additional light on it.
> 
> It should work. Let me know if you see any problems.
> 
> Betsy


Hmm, that is odd.

Test: http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kathy_Clark_(American_author)

It seems to be an SMF (forum software) bug. And it does seem to be triggered by that right parenthesis in the URL.

That's a good workaround that Betsy came up with.


----------



## Jason E Thummel

Harvey,

As someone returning to the boards after a very long hiatus, I want to thank you for this signature tool. It is embarrassing how long I was monkeying around with the code in my signature trying to add a book...and only making it worse with each attempt...only to discover this tool after a Google search. A life saver! 

You rock, sir.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you, Jason! Your signature looks great. 

It was very fun for me to put that tool together. It's much improved now that it can automatically update your profile with the sig.


----------



## ceciliagray

I'm late to the game on this but wanted to say it's my favorite thing ever.

(pets signature) so pretty!

thank you!!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Looks great, Cecilia!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harvey, just used the new update. Fabulous! Super easy. Thank you so much!!!!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, Gertie!

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks, Gertie! I'm pleased with how it takes a lot of the complexity out of creating and maintaining an author signature.


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

And a thank you to Harvey for adding my latest book to my signature!


----------



## Monique

I must be blind or a dunce, but how do I simply update my sig without having to recreate it?


----------



## KBoards Admin

Monique said:


> I must be blind or a dunce, but how do I simply update my sig without having to recreate it?


If you set up your sig in the Author Sig tool, you can first "Preview" it, and then "save" it. When you save it, all of your info is there for you the next time you access the tool.

And, when you save the info, there's an option to have it update your profile with the new signature.

Let me know if that answers the question or if I'm misunderstanding it.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Oh... I think I see what you meant. If you don't want to use the AuthorSig tool, you can click Profile > Modify Profile > Forum Profile and update the bbcode for your current signature. 

But it really is easiest to set it up one time in the AuthorSig tool.


----------



## Monique

I'm pretty sure I used the tool to set up my sig, but when I go to the tool now, none of the fields are filled in. It's like I have to start from scratch.


----------



## D/W

Harvey, when you have time (and inclination), links/flags for Australia and The Netherlands would be appreciated.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Monique said:


> I'm pretty sure I used the tool to set up my sig, but when I go to the tool now, none of the fields are filled in. It's like I have to start from scratch.


Monique,

it may be that you used the tool to set it up (and it does look like you did) but didn't save the data? Just then copy and pasted the code?

Betsy


----------



## Monique

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Monique,
> 
> it may be that you used the tool to set it up (and it does look like you did) but didn't save the data? Just then copy and pasted the code?
> 
> Betsy


It's been a while. I don't remember. I guess that's possible.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Monique said:


> I'm pretty sure I used the tool to set up my sig, but when I go to the tool now, none of the fields are filled in. It's like I have to start from scratch.


An earlier version of AuthorSig didn't save your changes... so maybe you were using that one. I updated it, though, this past April, with the save feature.

Is it possible that you "previewed" and then copy/pasted the generated bbcode, without pressing "save"?

Let me know if you want me to populate your AuthorSig profile based on what you have in your sig now.


----------



## Monique

Thanks, Harvey (and Betsy). I do. I just wanted to add my latest book.


----------



## KBoards Admin

OK, done. Note that you're at the max for the tool which is nine books, so you'll have to drop one of them to add the new one. Here's the link:

http://kboards.com/authorsig


----------



## Monique

Sauce L'Awesome! Thank you so much!


----------



## KBoards Admin

That is a nice line-up of books, Monique. The consistency - and the color differentiation - of the covers is appealing.


----------



## KBoards Admin

DreamWeaver said:


> Harvey, when you have time (and inclination), links/flags for Australia and The Netherlands would be appreciated.


Thank you, I'll add that to my get-it-done list!


----------



## Monique

Harvey said:


> That is a nice line-up of books, Monique. The consistency - and the color differentiation - of the covers is appealing.


Thank you.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

And the books themselves aren't too shabby, either!

Betsy
*fangirl*


----------



## D/W

Harvey said:


> Thank you, I'll add that to my get-it-done list!


Thank you, kind sir.


----------



## Monique

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And the books themselves aren't too shabby, either!
> 
> Betsy
> *fangirl*


----------



## Kathryn Meyer Griffith

I used Harvey's instructions and now I'm trying it out.


----------



## Kathryn Meyer Griffith

Thank you Harvey!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Looks good, Kathryn!


----------



## KBoards Admin

DreamWeaver said:


> Harvey, when you have time (and inclination), links/flags for Australia and The Netherlands would be appreciated.


The AuthorSig tool now generates purchase links for Australia and The Netherlands (in addition to 11 other countries) for your books, when you select the "show flags" option.


----------



## hardnutt

Testing, testing, 123! Just want to see what it looks like now, Harvey.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Looks good, Geraldine!

Betsy


----------



## Linnea May

I hope this is the right place for my question, so I'll just give it a try.

Since there are these 'family friendly' regulations on kboars, I read that covers of erotica books should be filtered in case they're too explicit. Since I am not sure, at what point 'too explicit' starts, I wanted to be on the safe side and use a filtered cover picture in my signature, too, but I can't seem to figure out how to do that. I have seen other's how did this, so it must be possible somehow? Until now I only figured out how to use a filtered picture in entries...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hi, Linnea--

Just to clarify; if your book is erotica, under our current rules (see http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,201268.0.html), you may not directly link to books categorized as erotica, no matter the cover image. Separately, cover images may not be explicit even if the book is not categorized as erotica.

Harvey or I will be in touch via PM to discuss how best to handle your specific situation. Thanks for understanding.

Betsy
KB Mod


----------



## Linnea May

Hi Betsy, 

thank you for the fast reply! I was a bit confused, because I've seen others here who are writing in the same or similar genre advertising their books. Or is this about the difference of "Romance Erotica" and pure "Erotica"?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well, there may be some people who haven't caught up with our changes; we're trying to make sure people are aware and trying to help make changes that will work for the new rules.

I've sent you a PM, and Harvey will be by once the west coast wakes up. 

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

hardnutt said:


> Testing, testing, 123! Just want to see what it looks like now, Harvey.


Excellent use of red and yellow, Geraldine.


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

Thanks for adding Netherlands and Australia to the flags, Harvey!


----------



## William Meikle

Just updated mine...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Looks good, sir!


----------



## Amyshojai

Well duh....just changed some of my covers and updated manually and THEN saw/read this thread.   

I've saved the latest-greatest link info now. Thanks for making this place such a wonderful easy-to-use resource!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hey, never too late to join in on the fun, Amy!


----------



## Doglover

I have tried to put my links in and this is what I am getting:
No link specified for entered URL 
I have got my blog, then the address, same for my website and facebook page, so I don't know what it is talking about.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Margaret--

what are the URLs you're trying to use? Looking into this...

EDIT: After looking at the tool, make sure you're entering the URL in the field in the second column headed "link url" that has a greyed out "http://yourblog.com". The first column is for you to put the text that the link will apply to, like "Blog" "Website" Facebook Page" or, as I have in mine, "Betsy True Designs" which links to the url for my website or "Facebook" which links to my business page on Facebook.

If you are doing that, let me know.

Betsy


----------



## Doglover

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Margaret--
> 
> what are the URLs you're trying to use? Looking into this...
> 
> EDIT: After looking at the tool, make sure you're entering the URL in the field in the second column headed "link url" that has a greyed out "http://yourblog.com". The first column is for you to put the text that the link will apply to, like "Blog" "Website" Facebook Page" or, as I have in mine, "Betsy True Designs" which links to the url for my website or "Facebook" which links to my business page on Facebook.
> 
> If you are doing that, let me know.
> 
> Betsy


I put in the first column My Blog, then in the column next to it http://historical-fiction-on-kindle.blogspot.co.uk 
Next line: website http://www.historical-romance.com, then Facebook, Newsletter. There is nothing greyed out though; the sample blog wording goes away when I click on it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Doglover said:


> I put in the first column My Blog, then in the column next to it http://historical-fiction-on-kindle.blogspot.co.uk
> Next line: website http://www.historical-romance.com, then Facebook, Newsletter. There is nothing greyed out though; the sample blog wording goes away when I click on it.


Yes, the grayed out sample text is only in the first line and goes away after that.

In testing, you get the error message you specified if you put in a URL in the second column but no label for that link in the first. You must fill out both columns, so it looks like this:


link namelink urlMy Bloghttp://historical-fiction-on-kindle.blogspot.co.uk/Websitehttp://www.historical-romance.com/Facebookhttps://www.facebook.com/margaret.brazear.authorspageNewsletterhttp://eepurl.com/bd72Bn

I've added the above data and the first nine books in your signature to your saved sig profile here:
http://www.kboards.com/authorsig/index.php?id=72413

I did not save it to your actual profile signature as the sig tool limits you to nine covers at 125 pixels high and you currently have more than that in your signature. You can pick the nine you want and replace the ASINs that I currently loaded. Some authors rotate books in and out of their sig depending on what they want to promote.

Let me know if you have any more questions.

Betsy


----------



## Doglover

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, the grayed out sample text is only in the first line and goes away after that.
> 
> In testing, you get the error message you specified if you put in a URL in the second column but no label for that link in the first. You must fill out both columns, so it looks like this:
> 
> 
> link namelink urlMy Bloghttp://historical-fiction-on-kindle.blogspot.co.uk/Websitehttp://www.historical-romance.com/Facebookhttps://www.facebook.com/margaret.brazear.authorspageNewsletterhttp://eepurl.com/bd72Bn
> 
> I've added the above data and the first nine books in your signature to your saved sig profile here:
> http://www.kboards.com/authorsig/index.php?id=72413
> 
> I did not save it to your actual profile signature as the sig tool limits you to nine covers at 125 pixels high and you currently have more than that in your signature. You can pick the nine you want and replace the ASINs that I currently loaded. Some authors rotate books in and out of their sig depending on what they want to promote.
> 
> Let me know if you have any more questions.
> 
> Betsy


Thank you for doing that. I did, actually, have it exactly the same so I don't know why it wouldn't work.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Doglover said:


> Thank you for doing that. I did, actually, have it exactly the same so I don't know why it wouldn't work.


Sunspots! 

Glad you got it working and that I could help!

Betsy


----------



## Richardcrasta

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Some of y'all have more complicated sigs or established sigs and may not need the tool. But for those who don't you can use the tool as a starting point and then further edit it.
> 
> For example, the "short message" basically allows for a line of text that will extend across the width of the max number of cover images; I'm not sure how many characters that is--Harvey will chip in, I'm sure. But, if you don't want to have the author name - website - blog - facebook - twitter stuff, you could edit your signature after pasting it into your profile to include more text.
> 
> All our regular sig rules apply, of course. 140x800 pixels max width, single row of images 125 pixels high, two lines total of text above or below the images. (Those of you who exceed these, I'll be chatting with you. Eventually. )
> 
> Betsy


What about my current signature? Would I lose the links to my editorial services page and other information if I used this tool? If I used this tool and did not like the result, how easy would it be to revert to the previous signature?
Thanks,
Richard


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Richardcrasta said:


> What about my current signature? Would I lose the links to my editorial services page and other information if I used this tool? If I used this tool and did not like the result, how easy would it be to revert to the previous signature?
> Thanks,
> Richard


Richard,

There are spaces for up to 10 website links; there's also a space for custom text that could include a link.

You can use the tool to create, preview and save a signature without actually updating your signature. So you can play with it and test how it would work with you. Just make sure that, after you select "Preview" you don't check "Update KBoards forum profile..." before saving.

You can copy and paste your current signature into a Word document or other note pad to save it for posterity if you want, just in case you ever want to retrieve it. That's what I do.

Betsy


----------



## pennypotboiler

Harvey said:


> Many of you use our Author Sig tool at http://kboards.com/authorsig to update your forum signatures. _(Did you know that visitors to KBoards buy about one thousand ebooks a week from author signatures?)_
> 
> You fill out a simple form, and it generates the signature and adds it to your KBoards profile.
> 
> Try it out! http://kboards.com/authorsig
> 
> Screenshots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please reply in this thread with any feedback. Thanks!
> 
> - Harvey and your forum moderators
> 
> ~~~~~~~
> 
> Update April 2014:
> 
> We've made some changes that we hope you find useful:
> 
> - We've *cleaned up the screen design* and made it more intuitive to use than the previous version.
> 
> - *Your signature info can now be saved*, to make future updates easier -- e.g. when you want to add a newly-published book to your sig.
> 
> - The generated bbcode can now be *saved directly to your KBoards forum profile*. It saves a step -- no more need to open up your profile page and update your sig there manually.
> 
> - The *generated bbcode is still available for you* to copy/paste if you wish... for example, into your signature areas on other forums (if allowed there).
> 
> - You can now have up to *9 book covers* displayed.
> 
> - *Text links to your pages* are more flexible: you can set your own labels for links, rather than be constrained to our previous choices of blog / facebook / google+ / etc. Up to 10 links can be defined.
> 
> - We've added a *"pushdown" button* so that the list of books can be bubbled down one notch, to make it easier to add a new book.
> 
> - We also fixed a bug that made use of single quotes and double quotes problematic.
> 
> - In order to attach the saved data to a particular member, the *screen now requires that you be logged in to KBoards*.
> 
> Try it out! *http://kboards.com/authorsig*


Thanks, Harvey! That was extremely helpful!


----------



## Genevieve Mckay

I love this tool and used it successfully the first time around lol.... but for the second book I'm having trouble getting it to save. I put my ASIN # in and it seems to accept it but then I can't see where to save my information. It doesn't "stick" so to speak.    Any advice?


----------



## Genevieve Mckay

I stand corrected... it worked!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Genevieve Mckay said:


> I love this tool and used it successfully the first time around lol.... but for the second book I'm having trouble getting it to save. I put my ASIN # in and it seems to accept it but then I can't see where to save my information. It doesn't "stick" so to speak.  Any advice?


Genevieve,

Scroll down to the bottom and tap on Preview. Then, on the next page, you'll see a "Save" button under where it says "Looking good?" You can choose the option on how your sig will be handled.

Let me know if you have any problems or have any questions.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Genevieve Mckay said:


> I stand corrected... it worked!


Yay!


----------



## AnonWriter

How do people do the blow-up-my-thumbnail-when-they-click-it thing?


----------



## KBoards Admin

Emily Wibberley said:


> How do people do the blow-up-my-thumbnail-when-they-click-it thing?


That actually is a bug in the forum software, and it occurs when people use their own larger images of book covers. (Sometimes people do that if a book is not yet available on Amazon but they want the upcoming cover to appear in their signature.) Once clicked, the cover image gets displayed in its original dimensions, rather than the resized version that first appears in the signature.

The thumbnail enlargement doesn't happen when you use the Author Sig tool for your signatures.


----------



## AnonWriter

Ah, that explains it! Thanks, Harvey


----------



## marchorn

Great tool. Thanks for adding it.


----------



## adanlerma

KBoards Admin said:


> That actually is a bug in the forum software, and it occurs when people use their own larger images of book covers. (Sometimes people do that if a book is not yet available on Amazon but they want the upcoming cover to appear in their signature.) Once clicked, the cover image gets displayed in its original dimensions, rather than the resized version that first appears in the signature.
> 
> The thumbnail enlargement doesn't happen when you use the Author Sig tool for your signatures.


Can a cover of an upcoming book be added via the Author Sig tool?

Or, after a sig is created via that tool, then add an upcoming cover via the Profile page?

Thanks!


----------



## adanlerma

Also, is there a code I can add, via my Profile page, to put the flags back under my covers?

Thanks so much! This is a very neat new look, thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Adenlerma,

you need to use an ASIN to add a cover via the Profile; however you can manually add a pre-order cover afterwards; I can help you with that.  But if you update your sig using the sig tool, you'll have to manually re-add the cover.

It looks like you manually modified your sig?  I can move the flags back under.

Betsy


----------



## Hope Welsh

Thank you!  Very easy to use.


----------



## adanlerma

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Adenlerma,
> 
> you need to use an ASIN to add a cover via the Profile; however you can manually add a pre-order cover afterwards; I can help you with that. But if you update your sig using the sig tool, you'll have to manually re-add the cover.
> 
> It looks like you manually modified your sig? I can move the flags back under.
> 
> Betsy


Betsy, yes, that'd be great. Please move the flags back under. I think they look really neat like that. Plus the links to blog etc under them.

I probably won't have a pre-order right now, but may have a Kindle Scout book up for 30 days, maybe in 3-4 weeks, and would like to be able to add that cover then.
Thanks so much,

Adan


----------



## Melinda W. Burt

Every time I click on the link for the author signature tool it directs me back to the main forum page.  Any idea what's going on?  How can get to the author signature form.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Melinda W. Burt said:


> Every time I click on the link for the author signature tool it directs me back to the main forum page. Any idea what's going on? How can get to the author signature form.


Melinda--

Sorry for the inconvenience! Are you using the link in the top menu? It's working for me. You may need to refresh the page to get the new DNS listing.

Let me know!

Betsy


----------



## LovelynBettison

I love the signature tool. It's straight forward and easy to use. Before seeing this thread I didn't know how to add a signature to my posts and didn't bother to find out because I thought it would be too complicated. Thanks to the sig. tool it wasn't.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, Lovelyn!  Glad it made it easier for you!


----------



## Lady Q

Melinda W. Burt said:


> Every time I click on the link for the author signature tool it directs me back to the main forum page. Any idea what's going on? How can get to the author signature form.


This is happening to me, too.


----------



## Kay Madison

I'm having problems accessing the signature tool too.  When I click the tool link it asks me to log in (which I already am) and then after I do it redirects me to the main forum.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, I've passed this on to our Tech Admin. 

You should be able to access the tool by clicking on "Authors" in the top menu and then on "Author Signature Tool."  I'll add a note to the OP until we can get this fixed.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

And, voila!  Should be fixed now.  Let me know if you have any more problems.

Betsy


----------



## The Bass Bagwhan

Sorry... how do  I refresh the book cover images in my signature again? I've done it before, but can't for the life of me find that GUI/software that gave me links to the images, rather than the books. The Authors Sig Tool creates the signature... but it was something to link the right images?

Thanks!


----------



## Guest

If you are just using the author signature tool, then if you just walk through it again it should update the images to the new ones automatically


----------



## The Bass Bagwhan

Anma Natsu said:


> If you are just using the author signature tool, then if you just walk through it again it should update the images to the new ones automatically


Thanks Anma, I'll tweak a few settings, update/save and cross my fingers. Cheers!


----------



## Peggy B

driving me really crazy trying to get this to work - keeps telling me invalid URL when it's put into the box exactly per instructions. 
Rats.

special note:  Whew, finally got it to work. wonder what was up with that?    Happy it works so well.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Peggy B said:


> driving me really crazy trying to get this to work - keeps telling me invalid URL when it's put into the box exactly per instructions.
> Rats.
> 
> special note: Whew, finally got it to work. wonder what was up with that? Happy it works so well.


Glad you got it to work, Peggy! Welcome to KBoards!

Betsy


----------



## Lata Koundal

Thanks Harvey! . Its really great that almost all information is encapsulated in only one feature. It eases readers too I perceive as they can grasp all information at one point.


----------



## nomorekbboards

Thank you.


----------



## SomeoneElse

I'm sure I'll feel silly as soon as someone tells me, but how do I get more books in my signature?

I currently have seven, and I want to add an eighth, but when I go to the signature tool, I only see 6 lines to input ASINs. Currently, even if I make no changes, clicking preview gives me signatures that are five or six books long - dropping off 'Age of Innocence'.

I must have figured it out previously, but I'm just not getting it right now. I can work with the code, if that's the only way, but I don't remember having to do that last time to add the seventh book...


----------



## Spin52

I was wondering that, too. It used to be nine and now there's only six 'slots' to enter titles. In addition, updates aren't happening -- I changed some covers and wanted to put the new ones in, but the original signature keeps coming up. Anyone know what's going on there?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hmmmm....

Let me look into it.  I knew the tech team was doing something, but wasn't aware that they were making changes to the number of books.

Betsy


----------



## Doglover

Mine has shrunk too.


----------



## Used To Be BH

For people with decent-sized catalogs, nine would be better than six.

(Although I was oblivious to the change until I saw this thread pop up.)


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I'm depressed by the shrinking. I'm too afraid to change my books now because I will lose three spots.


----------



## Gaylord Fancypants

I know erotica is not allowed, but I put in links to a steamy romance, a dark romance and an erom, is that okay? Does it matter that this pen name has done other books that are erotica?


----------



## SomeoneElse

Amanda M. Lee said:


> I'm depressed by the shrinking. I'm too afraid to change my books now because I will lose three spots.


I'm afraid to change mine too - even if it was staying at 7 I'd switch one out, but putting my new one isn't worth losing 2.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

LSMay said:


> I'm afraid to change mine too - even if it was staying at 7 I'd switch one out, but putting my new one isn't worth losing 2.


Really beautiful covers on your Innocence series.

I was going to take out two and add in the series instead now that I got Amazon to link them (finally). Now I think I'll wait a bit and see how it all shakes out.


----------



## AltMe

Amanda M. Lee said:


> I'm depressed by the shrinking. I'm too afraid to change my books now because I will lose three spots.


Ditto.

Why change something that wasn't broken? Or was there a complaint from a few phone users?

If people dont want to see long graphic signatures, they can turn them off in their profile. But for the rest of us, and especially those of us on wide screen monitors, the 9 before, wasn't using all the space! 6 now is a waste of time.

Put the old version back in please.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

M R Mortimer said:


> Or you could manually edit the signature you have already created by copying and pasting one entry to create the extra books and changing the details - give yourself fifteen if you like. This tool is a gift to make it easier to create a signature which follows the site guidelines, but it is not the only signature you are allowed to have. For example, in mine I added genre titles to separate SF and fantasy. I know the tool is easy, and a fantastic boon for those without HTML knowledge, but it is not your only option.


Could you give us a plain vanilla step-by-step guide on how to do this?  I want to add a new non-fiction book and that will make 11 - all very different except for the two Leon books. I don't want to murder any of my children to make way for the new one


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Could you give us a plain vanilla step-by-step guide on how to do this?  I want to add a new non-fiction book and that will make 11 - all very different except for the two Leon books. I don't want to murder any of my children to make way for the new one


There are now 20 fields in the author signature tool.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Amanda M. Lee said:


> There are now 20 fields in the author signature tool.


YAY.  Off to do some updates.


----------



## AltMe

Still bugs in it. It cant seem to find half my books.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

TimothyEllis said:


> Still bugs in it. It cant seem to find half my books.


Don't you just enter the ASIN?


----------



## AltMe

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Don't you just enter the ASIN?


Yes. Its not coming back with either title or author, and has an error message at the top in red, saying it cant find them.


----------



## 9 Diamonds

I just took advantage of this new feature and all worked fine for me ...


----------



## AltMe

9 Diamonds said:


> I just took advantage of this new feature and all worked fine for me ...


*Runs away screaming*


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

Amanda M. Lee said:


> There are now 20 fields in the author signature tool.


That's cool. I approve of this update


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

TimothyEllis said:


> Yes. Its not coming back with either title or author, and has an error message at the top in red, saying it cant find them.


Bummer. Have you contacted the mods?


----------



## AltMe

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Bummer. Have you contacted the mods?


Mentioned it in the other thread in the forum area.


----------



## Doglover

I spent ages putting in twenty ASIN number, clicked preview, click save, only to get a message that the page could not be found. I pressed the back button and it went to back to the original amount.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Folks -- the tech people are working on the issue. Things may change again before it's all settled.

Do please remember, though, that there is a maximum size for signatures. The tool was originally designed to keep you from falling afoul of that. 9Diamonds, right now you are WAY OVERSIZED. I suggest you trim it or else we may have to do it for you.

Here's the thing: Harvey made the tool years ago. Carrie's tech guy is trying to troubleshoot issues that are arising partly because the board has grown so much since then -- more authors with more books, etc. He's doing his best but, as you may know, sometimes it's hard to edit someone else's code, especially if you're trying to fix something. 

The thread Timothy referenced is in the Suggestions and Comments board -- it was readers who first started having trouble with the separate but similar signature tool Harvey'd created for them. Unfortunately, trying to fix one, broke the other for some reason. It'll get sorted; just please be patient and we'll let you know.


----------



## 9 Diamonds

Fixed.


----------



## Spin52

And now it's back to nine, so if we put in more titles when it was allowing 20, I'm guessing anything over nine titles will now disappear? I want to change one of mine, but I don't want to lose the 'extras'.


----------



## AltMe

Spin52 said:


> And now it's back to nine, so if we put in more titles when it was allowing 20, I'm guessing anything over nine titles will now disappear? I want to change one of mine, but I don't want to lose the 'extras'.


I'm happy to see it working again, and satisfied with 9.


----------



## C. Gold

I would leave the affiliate stuff in there since I assume that's how the board supports itself (that and the rare ad).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

TimothyEllis said:


> I'm happy to see it working again, and satisfied with 9.


Not sure why the tool was allowing up to 20; I think there was a miscommunication with the tech team. We limit covers to 9 full-sized (125 pixels high) thumbnails to keep the signatures within 140x800 pixels, to accommodate people with slow connections, smaller monitors and mobile devices. Max size for images is 140x800 pixels. If you use the signature tool, you can be a bit taller than the 140 to allow for the flags to the other stores.

You can have more covers, but you must manually add them and you must shrink the height of the covers to make the thumbnails smaller to keep within that 140x800 pixel virtual box.

You can copy and paste the signature text to edit it, as M R Mortimer said. Then copy and paste back into your profile. So you could use the tool to start with, and then work from there.

Betsy


----------



## Saffron

Thanks for the advice on how the signature tool works. I updated mine a few days ago. It's one of the features I love about KBoards.


----------



## C. Gockel

I just tried to update the books in my signature with the signature tool ... and the tool didn't suck in the images. I added the images manually and they were too large. How do I shrink them to 145 height?


----------



## MaxDaemon

C. Gockel said:


> I just tried to update the books in my signature with the signature tool ... and the tool didn't suck in the images. I added the images manually and they were too large. How do I shrink them to 145 height?


Any chance it's from Amazon's apparent trouble with their publishing apparatus? It seems to be having trouble bringing in cover pictures and the like, and also getting the books online in a timely manner ..


----------



## C. Gockel

MaxDaemon said:


> Any chance it's from Amazon's apparent trouble with their publishing apparatus? It seems to be having trouble bringing in cover pictures and the like, and also getting the books online in a timely manner ..


I doubt it. If it were, all the profile links would be blowing up.


----------



## Guest

C. Gockel said:


> I just tried to update the books in my signature with the signature tool ... and the tool didn't suck in the images. I added the images manually and they were too large. How do I shrink them to 145 height?


No offence to anyone, but if you're having problems why not try Al Stevens new tool he's designing which as far as I can tell has no issues at all.

https://alstevens.com/forum/Sources/sigmill/


----------



## KSRuff

Hi Harvey. Not sure what happened, but I used this link to add a new book and some new links to Pinterest and Goodreads, saved the revisions, and now all my book covers have disappeared.


----------



## LauraWestbrook

I'm not sure if I did something wrong, but I swapped out a book cover in my author signature, and now I can't get any of them to show up. They've all disappeared. I've used this before successfully, and I don't _think_ I'm doing anything differently...


----------



## Becca Mills

The Linkmaker was not working for me yesterday. It could be that some of these special things Harvey added to the software are breaking as VerticalScope does upgrades. I'll see if VS has any interest in looking into fixing these tools.

In the meantime, here's the code for a basic table that pulls book-page links and book images from Amazon, sizes them reasonably, and lines them up for display in the signature area:

[nobbc]







[/nobbc]

The above code creates this:










ETA: To use this code, every author would need to replace the ASINs with those of their own books and then get a link for each book cover, either directly from Amazon (on the book page, right-click/Mac equivalent on the book's cover and choose "open image in a new tab"; copy URL for that new tab) or from somewhere else on the web.


----------



## LauraWestbrook

Becca Mills said:


> The Linkmaker was not working for me yesterday. It could be that some of these special things Harvey added to the software are breaking as VerticalScope does upgrades. I'll see if VS has any interest in looking into fixing these tools.
> 
> In the meantime, here's the code for a basic table that pulls book-page links and book images from Amazon, sizes them reasonably, and lines them up for display in the signature area:
> 
> [nobbc]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/nobbc]
> 
> The above code creates this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: To use this code, every author would need to replace the ASINs with those of their own books and then get a link for each book cover, either directly from Amazon (on the book page, right-click/Mac equivalent on the book's cover and choose "open image in a new tab"; copy URL for that new tab) or from somewhere else on the web.


Thank you!


----------



## pennfawn

Becca Mills said:


> The Linkmaker was not working for me yesterday. It could be that some of these special things Harvey added to the software are breaking as VerticalScope does upgrades. I'll see if VS has any interest in looking into fixing these tools.
> 
> In the meantime, here's the code for a basic table that pulls book-page links and book images from Amazon, sizes them reasonably, and lines them up for display in the signature area:
> 
> [nobbc]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/nobbc]
> 
> The above code creates this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: To use this code, every author would need to replace the ASINs with those of their own books and then get a link for each book cover, either directly from Amazon (on the book page, right-click/Mac equivalent on the book's cover and choose "open image in a new tab"; copy URL for that new tab) or from somewhere else on the web.


Awesome. Tried this. Worked like a charm. Thanks a million.


----------



## Ben McQueeney

Worked for me! thanks


----------



## dm_pb_tx

I still can't get my covers to show.  Also, Find ASIN is not working.  Error message is: API call did not execute successfully.  

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Jon Writing

Much appreciated for that solution! I was running into that same API error trying to using the signature builder tool, but that copy/paste/change URL thing worked perfectly.


----------



## Becca Mills

dm_pb_tx said:


> I still can't get my covers to show. Also, Find ASIN is not working. Error message is: API call did not execute successfully.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?


I think I fixed it.


----------



## crebel

Becca Mills said:


> I think I fixed it.


Do you mean you fixed the member's signature? The auto Link-Maker itself still seems broken to me.


----------



## Becca Mills

crebel said:


> Do you mean you fixed the member's signature? The auto Link-Maker itself still seems broken to me.


Sorry, I meant I fixed his sig. I can access members' profiles, but not the forum software.


----------



## crebel

Becca Mills said:


> Sorry, I meant I fixed his sig. I can access members' profiles, but not the forum software.


I thought that's probably what you meant. You would have been elevated to KB Goddess status if you had found a way to fix the Link-Maker!


----------



## Becca Mills

crebel said:


> I thought that's probably what you meant. You would have been elevated to KB Goddess status if you had found a way to fix the Link-Maker!


I wish!


----------



## dm_pb_tx

Becca,

Thank you so much.

DCM


----------



## dm_pb_tx

Unfortunately, once again, my covers are not showing.  Find ASIN still doesn't work, as well.

Also, how do you show progress bar alongside your covers?


----------



## Becca Mills

dm_pb_tx said:


> Becca,
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> DCM





dm_pb_tx said:


> Unfortunately, once again, my covers are not showing. Find ASIN still doesn't work, as well.
> 
> Also, how do you show progress bar alongside your covers?


You're welcome!

You wouldn't be able to show three progress bars plus book covers, I think -- the sig would get too tall. But you could make a table that puts progress bars side-by-side with book covers.

ETA: It looks like you're trying to use the Link-Maker, but the code I used is done by hand and doesn't include the KBoards affiliate info. To use my code, you replace my ASIN with yours and my cover link with yours. For instance, instead of ...

[nobbc]B007R6PPZA[nobbc]/][/nobbc]

... you would use ...

[nobbc]B07S2LY2KB[nobbc]/][/nobbc]

First one generates this:



Second one, this:


----------



## Victoria Jayne

Becca Mills said:


> The Linkmaker was not working for me yesterday. It could be that some of these special things Harvey added to the software are breaking as VerticalScope does upgrades. I'll see if VS has any interest in looking into fixing these tools.
> 
> In the meantime, here's the code for a basic table that pulls book-page links and book images from Amazon, sizes them reasonably, and lines them up for display in the signature area:
> 
> [nobbc]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/nobbc]
> 
> The above code creates this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: To use this code, every author would need to replace the ASINs with those of their own books and then get a link for each book cover, either directly from Amazon (on the book page, right-click/Mac equivalent on the book's cover and choose "open image in a new tab"; copy URL for that new tab) or from somewhere else on the web.


This worked perfectly for me!

Thank you so much, and as you can see, three progress bars, and two books!! Wonderful! Thank you so much because the ASIN look up lost my first book when I added the second one.


----------



## JeanetteRaleigh

EEKS!  Need help.  Becca, as you can see, I tried to use the table you posted and now my signature has your books in it...except in my profile, I look and see the ASINS to the books I copy-pasted.  I keep refreshing, but it's not working...

I'll go back in & play with it some more...but the auto-signature is definitely broken.  


Okay...just saw it when I went back...the LINK to Amazon's image also needs to be changed.  Correcting now 

By the way, thanks for the code!  It helped immensely!


----------



## Becca Mills

Glad you got it working, Jeanette!


----------



## diane_asther

Hi Becca,
I tried using the code you placed. Replaced both the links i.e the amazon ASIN code and the Amazon image URL I only have one novel so i used the delete to remove the other elements.
I get an error 
"

Your signature is 10 line(s) too long.
Your signature may only have 1 external link(s)
"
Am i missing something?


----------



## ImaWriter

diane_asther said:


> Am i missing something?


Yep. This is an old thread and the forum platform has changed. Signatures no longer work like they used to.

To find instructions, click on the three dots in the top right menu then look for how to create your signature under the FAQs.

Edit: Since you only have one post, sig lines might not work anyway. I know that's common in a lot of forums, but I'm not sure if that's a new rule here too.


----------

